# Help fish with black spot don't know what to do!!!



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Please help me!!!My betta sandie has black spot and I have no idea what to do!!!I'm not sure if it is classed as an emergency but what I do know is that she seems to be very uncomfortable and I can't stand seeing her like this  I'm not sure if I can add salt because I have other fish in the that are freshwater tropical fish and I dont think it agrees with their needs?HELP I'M SCARED!!!


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

You should fill out the sticky for this forum so that others may assist you properly. Also, any pictures you can take and post would be most helpful! 

Is your fish acting funny in any way? Do you have a small QT container to segregate your betta for treatment if necessary?


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

newbie32 said:


> You should fill out the sticky for this forum so that others may assist you properly. Also, any pictures you can take and post would be most helpful!
> 
> Is your fish acting funny in any way? Do you have a small QT container to segregate your betta for treatment if necessary?


She is rubbing against plants and not eating very well, I can separate if neccassary  will take pics and post, and make sticky


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Tank size 70l /20gal

Has heater and filter

50% water changes once a week 100% water changes once a year

Temperature 26c 79f

Planted

Not sure what readings are but am going to Lfs for a test kit today, last one ran out a while back, any ideas anyone?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm. The black spot could be fungus. If that is the case i would get Jungle Fungus Clear and treat your bettain a heated quarantine container. Or, again in a heated quarantine container, you could treat with salt. Just put about a teaspoon of aquarium or epsom salt per gallon and do daily water changes, 100% is the way to go. Of course, there are a few main pointers to remember when dealing with fungus, or any fish sickness. 
1. Keep the quarantine container clean by doing water changes often.
2. Know that fungus IS contagious. Fungus is a disease that may spread to other fish in the same environment so i would keep an eye on them and if any other fish show signs of sickness (this would be considered an epidemic) do a 100% water change, clean the tank thoroughly and then treat the infected fish.
3. Just stay calm 

Ive had a 20 gallon before so i know how stressful it can be sometimes with sicknesses and all. By the way, one suggestion. Sicknesses such as this tend to be caused by none other than bad water quality. I have a motto: The water tells all! and it has never failed me once. Whenever my fish get sick it is always due to something in the water. It never fails. When you get the time could you post the test results?


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> hmm. The black spot could be fungus. If that is the case i would get Jungle Fungus Clear and treat your bettain a heated quarantine container. Or, again in a heated quarantine container, you could treat with salt. Just put about a teaspoon of aquarium or epsom salt per gallon and do daily water changes, 100% is the way to go. Of course, there are a few main pointers to remember when dealing with fungus, or any fish sickness.
> 1. Keep the quarantine container clean by doing water changes often.
> 2. Know that fungus IS contagious. Fungus is a disease that may spread to other fish in the same environment so i would keep an eye on them and if any other fish show signs of sickness (this would be considered an epidemic) do a 100% water change, clean the tank thoroughly and then treat the infected fish.
> 3. Just stay calm
> ...


 
Just tested, all results normal  dont understand what could possibly have gone wrong, especially if the water results are fine!maybe something it had when i brought it home from the fish shop, anyway, I will treat in QT and make sure none of the other fish have it, thanks a lot, lol just stay calm-i swear it looks so easy on paper-2months ago i would have completely flipped, but then my tank went down with god knows what, and we had an "epidemic"-something to do with a single fish we just brought home-it infected the whole tank!got that one from pets at home too!then it died!but we got it under control with the other fish thankfully.
now i seem to just think ahh theres a problem-how to fix it-just a little different with the bettas-adore them!cant live without them now!thanks again


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Your very welcome! I agree with the disease being something from the pet store atvleast most likely. Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> Your very welcome! I agree with the disease being something from the pet store atvleast most likely. Hope he gets well soon!


Hi again  fish all better, we went down to the good fish shop (not pets at home pff) and asked them what may have caused it, it turns out it was nothing to do with the water!i couldnt believe it!my first thought was definitely pets at home's water!but then the guy continued, he asked me if i had any sort of chemical's at home with a strong smell, then it dawned on me!my chemistry lessons!i was learning how to create chlorine!the door was wide open and our filter is very strong!the filter had been sucking in the fumes which had been burning the fish  i felt awful!it was all my fault!but according to the guy at the fish shop he gets this problem at least 10-15 times a week!one woman had fish dying for a month, constant water changes, treatments, tests, yet her fish died every sunday!she went on holiday for a week and her mum looked after the fish, no deaths, would you believe it-it was hairspray, every sunday she went out with her friends, and the fish tank was in her bedroom where she applied hairspray to her hair!someone else had the same problem, every thursday his fish died, constant water changes treatments and tests, nothing except dead fish on a thursday, thankfully due to the situation with the other woman, they discovered that it was simply a strong deodorant!again the fish tank was in his room, every time he applied the deodorant, the filter took the chemicals in and churned them out into the fish tank, burning and killing all his fish!

It looks like my fish had a lucky escape!I'm so glad i went to the fish shop for treatment!My fish would have been dead by now!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Your welcome once again Betty!  Happy fish keeping!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pics would help. Where are the black spots on her body, how big, and are they raised? Does she have any on her fins? Sometimes black spot can be fish lice.


----------

